# Cheapest place for Filghts?



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

Topic states it all. Off to USA (Orlando) in November.
Best place to buy tickets?
Thanks in advance to you world wide ttravellers. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

have you tried http://www.cheapflights.co.uk ??

Normally offers a range of flights to a particular destinations. Â£270 seems about the cheapest londn/orlando flight


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I have used http://www.thomascook.com for the last 5 long haul trips I have done. Prices tend to be good and inclusive of airport taxes in the quote.

In my experience I find it is worth checking prices on a weekly basis (I normally looking for Singapore/Kuala Lumpur/Bangkok, cause I can get local flights cheaper from the airport, or by booking local airline over the net 1 or 2 weeks in advance, rather than buying in the UK), and find over say 3 -4 months the prices change and sooner or later get the flights at the price I want to pay.


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I used to use http://www.ebookers.co.uk and found them very competitive and never had any problems. Also found the flight centre (02074040660) pretty good (would get a quote from ebookers and then get them to match it). The number is for the branch in Holburn Circus but they have them all over London (and maybe the uk?)


----------



## Mark_J (May 6, 2002)

You could always try opodo.com .I flew to the states at christmas for Â£240 return.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I used these once and got a good deal on a flight to Canada. You can search their site for prices but you have to phone them to book.

http://www.dialaflight.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

Agree that ww.dialaflight.co.uk but new site called opodo. co.uk that's worth a try :-*


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

There's loads - I can add Expedia to the list above. Also check the Airline websites, if they aren't paying Agent commission they can be cheaper.
If you go to teletext.co.uk there's loads


----------

